# Thinking buying a can am



## Kylbjone

Ok so I just sold my brute and am now thinking about buying a can am. I'm looking at getting the 650 xmr or the 1000 xmr. I'm not sure which one yet just one of those. I just want to know your views on both bikes and the up sides and down sides if the bikes ( if they have a lot of problems) or even if I should go with something different than that


----------



## adam6604

Meet in the middle at a 800 xmr? Lol I don't see any downsides except price

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadcummin

I would stay away from xmr and get a outlander and make it better than a xmr alot of people I know have them and hate all the issues with them


----------



## Kylbjone

What all would you do to it to make it better? I just had so many problems out of my brute force I just don't know if I want to do all of the work to it


----------



## Kylbjone

And I have yet seen the 800 xmr lol


----------



## onebadcummin

The air ride on xmr and electronics see. To be the bad on the xmr


----------



## filthyredneck

Kylbjone said:


> Ok so I just sold my brute and am now thinking about buying a can am. I'm looking at getting the 650 xmr or the 1000 xmr. I'm not sure which one yet just one of those. I just want to know your views on both bikes and the up sides and down sides if the bikes ( if they have a lot of problems) or even if I should go with something different than that



UPS and DOWNS of owning a Can-Am:

To run a 2" bracket lift the rear axles usually have to be replaced with aftermarkets or else they will pull out of the rear diff. And canams dont have the ride height of most other brands out there.
On an XMR, I've seen a few people complain about issues from their air ride.....I'd probably go outlander myself over the xmr. Benefit of the xmr is it comes setup mud ready and warrantied.
Factory clutch system isn't really the best design, but still works very well if you throw a clutch kit in....however it's day and night in the performance of stock clutches vs aftermarket on these bikes!
Requires BUDDS software for most of the resets (which the dealer and most of your shops have, only a couple individuals that I know have it) But dont let that scare you, its not something thats needed often and last time I needed to use BUDDS I slipped the mechanic at the dealership a $20 bill and he took care of it for me :rockn:
Snorkels are somewhat of a pain in the arse to install (unless you buy an xmr)
The aftermarket accessories just arent as plentiful as they are for a brute
4wd doesn't require a crappy speed sensor to engage, and if you get a newer model the QE front diff engages almost INSTANTLY! ...bad thing there is no diff lock though. My renegade front diff has definitely been tougher than my brute's, I ride hard in 4wd quite often and have finally gotten over the fear of it breaking for every little thing.
Seals are way better quality....over 1 year of hard mud and river bottom (sand) riding and I've only had 3 seals leak on mine, and none of them ever got bad enough to let water in...they only made the case around them look damp. BRP warrantied all 3 seals at no cost to me.
Headlights use a normal size bulb, no running to the dealer to buy one if it goes out, plus HID kits are plug and play without having to spend and arm and a leg.
Engine doesn't run near as hot as some brutes, I never get a burned leg when I ride in shorts, and my plastics dont melt. And overheating hasn't been a big issue for me either...the radiator fins are spaced alot more apart/more open flowing than my brutes were, I have yet to clog my renegade radiator up with mud to a point where it caused it to run hot
Fuel pumps are cheap and simple to come by (not that I've needed to replace one, but I wanted to know before I bought another bike with a $500 fuel pump like my brute!)...I've found them so far as low as $65, and $80 is the pretty much average price.
Wire harness has quality seals and o-rings on almost every connector to keep a clean connection and help prevent rot.
There's more, but these are some of the points that I compared most against my brute when I was trying to decide if I wanted to spend the $$$ on BRP or go somewhere else. If you have any further questions I'll try to help as much as possible. 
I bought my renegade brand new in Feb 2012 and have had ZERO probs from it other than the 3 seals (1st was about 5 months old and was the driveshaft seal on rear diff...a couple grains of sand was found behind the dust cover which damaged the seal, the other 2 started leaking on the same ride at River Run in November...front diff driveshaft seal and left rear axle seal...we stayed in sand and mud all weekend without washing our bikes, probably didn't help). Trust me when I say it hasn't been babied, I put 29.5 laws on it less than 24 hrs after I bought it, and a few months down the road I swapped to 31s. I had it less than 2 weeks the first time we went on a big ride, and theres pics of it over the seat on the Swamp Trail at River Run lol.


----------



## Kylbjone

It sounds like I would be doing good to but one then. I don't know this or not but the new Xmrs already have gorilla axles in them with the 30" silver backs I just don't like that the rear tires aren't wide. So if I buy one It would be a good idea to drop a clutch kit in it. I won't be riding this bike every single weekend and most likely won't put it through hell and back.


----------



## Kylbjone

I guess I could have one ordered but would the price difference really be worth it if I went with a 800 xmr instead of the 1000 xmr


----------



## dookie

I have a 12' gade 1k and also have not had any issues. I run 28" back on stock clutch and still goes great. Way better quality bike than my brute ever was.


----------



## Kylbjone

And is the 800 and 1000 being longer does it make it a pain in the ***


----------



## Waddaman

Can ams in general are just better quality, from design to parts..Don't get me wrong brutes are great and with a little work they can go anywhere a can am can no problem, but.. There's a reason why im selling my 840 brute with more power then a 1000 can am, yet im selling it to buy a can am. 

From cylinder heads to CV boots the parts used are just higher quality and better designed. For example. A brute cylinder head and cam the cam sits on the aluminum head, the rockers bolt to the rocker cover and the cam rubs a little pad on the rocker arm to push the valves, the tapets on the valves are just screws that wear out quite easy and need to be adjusted. A can am has a steel framework on the cylinder head with full cam bearings, roller rocker arms, and even little bearing surfaces between the valve head and tapet. A can am head is going to last/wear MUCH better than a brute head will, and examples like this are found in just about every part of the quad.

Brutes are awesome.. but, if you have the extra money and you want the "Best of the Best" then go can am, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## adam6604

Kylbjone said:


> And is the 800 and 1000 being longer does it make it a pain in the ***


My buddy loves his 800 xmr other then tbe air ride problems he had at first, but been great otherwise. The added length really helps him climb out of the nasty muskeg holes that I struggle in.. I wouldn't think twice about buying an xmr. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kylbjone

Ok guys this great help for me. I am going to but the can am thinking about just going to the biggest and best by getting the 1000. Go a friend that knows the owner of the dealership and said he would give it to me 12000 on the 1000 xmr. 2 year warranty and everything and also a plus my bank is running a 2.00% apr 60 month so I think it will be this weekend when I get it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Kylbjone said:


> It sounds like I would be doing good to but one then. I don't know this or not but the* new Xmrs already have gorilla axles in them with the 30" silver backs* I just don't like that the rear tires aren't wide. So if I buy one It would be a good idea to drop a clutch kit in it. I won't be riding this bike every single weekend and most likely won't put it through hell and back.


*Fairly certain they arent putting Gorilla axles in them; just the OEM Can Am axles-which btw are actually pretty strong axles! *


----------



## RYAN.

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *Fairly certain they arent putting Gorilla axles in them; just the OEM Can Am axles-which btw are actually pretty strong axles! *


Yes they are my brother just broke his first axle on his the other day (07 model) running 30" backs for a few years now 31" skinnys ... But he also doesn't get all stupid and hit holes WFO

Edit : talking about stock axles not munkies


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I'm with driller I'm fairly certain they stopped putting gorillas in the new ones by what my dealer told me when I got my outlander and like said the stock axels are strong 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

*They never were or have been Gorilla axles.* The XMR's come on "Gorilla Axle Tires", meaning they come on Silverback's, not meaning they have G axles. 

My buddy (PmagXMR on here) has had his '11 XMR for just at two years, several hundred hours & over 2500 miles of ride time now. My '11 max limited is pushing 100hrs now, 90% of which has been on 29.5 outlaw2's. - Both of us have been on 4" lifts for a big percentage of the time now. 

Neither bike has had any major issues with electronics, including the air-ride. I've made it a habit to pop the lines off from time to time, spray everything out with a non-chlorinated brake clean, blow it all out & then spray some silicone spray in the lines & re-connect everything. - We surround these bikes with moisture(they're literally handle bar deep most every ride) and the presure side of the air-ride system is not filtered of lubricated like you would have on a shop compressor. A compressor is a compressor; it creates moisture just like a shop compressor does, but the ACS system has no way to get it out & over-time it can cause some grief if left un-maintained. 


His just recently broke the final drive in the transmission. He's within a month or two of his warranty and BRP covered it as they should(even though it has a few mods that would give the cause not to). Two years & over 2500 miles of beating the snout out of it on 30" silverbacks and it broke $450 worth of parts........in my opinion that's pretty dang good. **Those same tires on any other bike would have completely voided the drivetrain warranty.


----------



## Kylbjone

Ok I was just going by the book the dealer have me last week it could be an older book


----------



## Kylbjone

I'm still trying to make a choice between the two bikes(1000 xmr or 650 xmr). I have no clue. I haven't had a chance to ride either bike. I have also wanted to go bigger but the price is difference is pretty big. But what I like about the 650 is that it's shorter and no air ride. But also in turn the longer wheel base would be nice going up hills and getting out if holes. I'm just really not sure about the air ride do you have any idea of they fixed it in the 2013 models. The dealer told me that they changed it up on them but idk if that's just to get me to buy one


----------



## Atchley

This thread seals the deal for me. Next bike will be a can-am for sure. Even though this isn't my thread thanks for the info!


----------



## kirkland

Well, I love my 650  I know I know it's just a 650 but it has balls! I made it into a XMR (2011) actually better than a XMR  bc it's my own version.. If you don't mind doing the work yourself you can save yourself a lot of money just getting an outlander and converting it.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I agree 100 percent I saved a good bit of money doing it myself and I don't have the headaches of the added maintenance that comes with the XMR I'm not downing them in any way they are awesome bikes I personally didn't want air ride and power steering or the extended length I find that mine is easier to maneuver than the XMR. But it all comes down to what you prefer. Any Can Am is quality built and will meet or exceed your expectations.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

As of right now, you can't get the G2 XMR rad relocate & other parts to simply convert a new machine into an XMR. - That said, no matter how many factory parts are used, it still won't have the same full coverage warranty as an actual XMR. 

*LOVE *my air-ride & power steering.


----------



## kirkland

I've got the power steering on mine.. Have to agree its pretty nice  but i didn't really mind muscling around any of my other quads but now that I got it idk if I could go back lol


----------



## JPs300

lol - same here. 

If you've never had power steering it won't bother you to not have it. Once you've had it, you won't want to go back. 



As for the shocks, I do love my air-ride. Great ride & super easy to maintain that whether I'm riding alone, 2-up, and/or carrying the cooler. - That said, if it ever does give me serious problems I'll inx-nay it & just throw a set of the XXC Fox Podiums on for $500. Still WAY better than the base shocks.


----------



## Kylbjone

My other question about it is that it only has two snorkels which I'm guessing that it's air box and belt. So what about the exhaust. I went to the dealer today and got a price on the 1000 xmr with taxes and everything. It came out to be a little over 15k. My buddies friend will beat that by about 1500. So I still can't decide if I need the 1000 but honestly I think it's what I want over the 650 just for the raw power


----------



## duckincrazy92

I don't have one but my 2 cents is that I would get the 1000 if that's what you want cause either way the payment won't be that big of a difference


----------



## JPs300

I haven't looked in-detail at the 1k mr snorkels, but I'm sure there's three(engine intake, belt intake & belt exhaust). - I'd assume they ran the vent lines to the airbox as they did on the 800 mr. 

The 1k is the longer max chassis, so it all depends on what you want. The 650 is a more "sporty" machine and still has *plenty* of power. The longer chassis climbs better, tends to ride a little smoother, & is obviously a lot nicer if you ride 2-up very much.


----------



## Kylbjone

Well going to my friends dealership today to ride both bikes and pick one


----------



## RYAN.

If your near competition sports in Gulfport they have the best prices I have found got quoted on a 1000 gade OTD for $500 less than msrp


----------



## Kylbjone

Nope I live in Memphis so that's a little to far. Waiting for my friend to get back to me I think he is going to goto 13k on the 1000 and 8900 for the 650 which are both lower than the msrp by a good bit


----------



## High Cotton

I live in Memphis also. What dealer's have you talked to up here?


----------



## Kylbjone

Olive branch has gave me the cheapest price on the bike. I work at light gas and water. The credit union is doing a 1.99% apr. but I'm going down the olive branch this afternoon or tomorrow to drive both bikes and see what I like. 

Also where do you ride at?


----------



## High Cotton

I ride Covington Pike, Barnyard in Fulton, and I've road Raleigh-Millington a few time. I'm going to Bikini Bottoms in Dyersburg for the first time May 3rd. 

Call Travis at FRS and see if he can beat OB's price.


----------



## Kylbjone

I've already talked to him he couldn't and he doesn't have both bikes for me to ride. 

I may have to go ride with y'all if that's cool need some people that ride more


----------



## Kylbjone

The xmr exhaust is not snorkeled


----------



## Kylbjone

Just bought the 1000 xmr pick it up Tuesday


----------



## High Cotton

Sweet, I think you will really like the 1000. They are pretty wicked. I have never owned either but I have rode a standard 800r outty and a 800xmr back to back. I like the way the max chassis rides better personally. Send me a PM with your number. I can't send PM's yet. I said something about Travis because a couple buddies that have bought several bikes from him. He will go the extra mile even after the sale.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Kylbjone said:


> The xmr exhaust is not snorkeled


No point in the exhaust being snorkeled mine idles under water all day with my hmf swamp xl good choice in bikes I hope you enjoy it!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylbjone

Yeah I pick it up Tuesday. Now I am trying to find insurance. I called three place they are trying to say since I financed the bike I have to cove uninsured motorist and the quoted me 120 a month like um no. All I think I have to have in the bike is if it's stolen and if something major breaks on the bike


----------



## sloboy

Call Allstate. I have everything in the sig covered for 120 a month. Edit every other month.


----------



## eagleeye76

WOW!! Most guys around here are paying just over 200 a YEAR for variety of bikes.


----------



## Kylbjone

Like I said they are trying to make me cover all sorts of stuff that I don't need. I will call my agent Monday and try allsate today. I just can't wait to pick the bike up Tuesday and ride it Saturday. I'm kinda worried with how I ride it at first. The guy told me for the break in dont ride it over 6000 rpms. With all of the computer stuff on the bike he will know how I ride it so I guess I'm just going to have to take it easy. But all I can I'd that she is clean.


----------



## Kylbjone

I also have been trying to figure out how to put a speaker system on it with out loosing my cooler space on the rear rack.


----------



## brutemike

Progressive I had full coverage for a modified bike for 14$ a month.But try and get replacement insurance.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*GEICO FTW!:rockn:*
Totalled 2 Brutes and they paid them off and some; No questions/hassles at all.
I now have both my Can Ams covered for $57/monthly, Even after the prior losses...

Full coverage on both BTW!


----------



## Kylbjone

Well what they are asking me is do I need uninsured motorists and all of that isn't all I need in comprehension insurance


----------



## gtsum2

Since there is a lien in it, u will need full coverage. If u had a lien on a car would u be able to just have liability ins? Of course not...the bank has to protect their investment.


----------



## High Cotton

Kylbjone said:


> I also have been trying to figure out how to put a speaker system on it with out loosing my cooler space on the rear rack.


It's easy. Build some audio tubes for the front rack.


----------



## JPs300

Kylbjone said:


> The xmr exhaust is not snorkeled


I was saying the *belt* exhaust is snorked, not the motor. - As noted by others, no need for a snorkel on the tail pipe.


Split audio pipes up front for sound. Will take a little more thought to get them mounted to the rad relocate though, since there's no front rack.


----------



## Kylbjone

Ok I'll look into it after I pick the bike up. But still trying to find a good price on insurence the best I have found is 174 every six months and that's bc I'm 22


----------



## Kylbjone

Ok well I just got my brand new xmr home. Ready to go ride it and see what it's all about.


----------



## duckincrazy92

I'm glad you got you one. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Kylbjone

Ill do that. I am thinking about putting a pipe on it now lol.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Lol mids well go big and get a muzzy or a loney tune


----------



## Kylbjone

Most likely will lol. Just have to go find a place to ride this weekend. I just hate the break in is 15 hours and can't go over 6000 rpms. I don't know if ill be able to do it


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ah you can do it also remember not to use the performance key during break in


----------



## Kylbjone

Ok thanks for that ill stick to the other key. And on the audio deal I think I have decided what I'm going to do. I'm sponsored by Memphis car audio for subwoofer competitions. I am thinking about going with 4 Memphis marine 6 1/2s fiber glassed into the front and back finders. Put the two channel amp in the back compartment with a Bluetooth piece so when I start the bike it hooks to my phone and I control everything from it.


----------



## JPs300

Memphis has some good sounding marine stuff. - I have a pair of their component 8's to upgrade my system.


----------



## bvick85

Hey guys! I'm not sure anyone will read this since this thread is a few months old, but I noticed some of you are from memphis. I live just across the river in west memphis, and I have always wanted to ride there at covington pike. I can't ever get my buddies to go though. When do you guys normally ride? Oh and congratulations on the new Xmr. I bought my new can am from olive branch around the same time. I was debating between the 1000Xmr and 650Xmr also. I picked the 650 because I didn't care for the extended frame and air ride suspension. It is a beast for only being a 650, but I kind of wish I had went bigger now lol.


----------



## kirkland

Can't help you on where to ride.. But you won't be disappointed in your 650.. Mine goes every where the 1000s and 800s go and I don't seem to break as much crap lol ..


----------

